# Swimming Pool Installation



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi All

Have any of you had any experience's of having a swimming pool installed at your home in Dubai?

Im also considering the cheaper (Quicker & less permanent) option of going down the free standing pools.

Your feedback is welcomed

Thanks

Craig


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Dozza said:


> Have any of you had any experience's of having a swimming pool installed at your home in Dubai?
> 
> Im also considering the cheaper (Quicker & less permanent) option of going down the free standing pools.


I have done both...

In the past, we had free standing pool in Abu Dhabi.

My recommendation is to go for the largest possible you could afford and fit, and grab all of the pump filters while you can as supplies fluctuate a lot so you might not be able to buy any filter when needed. During the Summer, it will be a warm bath (~39C+) and cold in the Winter (less than 19C) unless you purchase heater/cooler.

Also get large children foam play mats to place underneath the surface pool to prevent stress on the pool material, and to prevent hear transfer if placed over cement/etc.

In the current Dubai house, we have a pool installed (negotiated with landlord).

The pool was constructed manually. That means digging the general hole with a bobcat, then shovels to shape, then build the pool block by block, then waterproof with plastic sheet, then seal, then pour cement, then install tiles, etc.

It took forever (months for us)... versus a couple of weeks in modern countries.

Ours is 5-m x 10-m (x 2-m deepest) which is not small, but still warm (body temperature) in the Summer. I was told the chiller will be expensive, but the water temperature doesn't actually bother us. I was told the electric heater is ~9,000-10,000 dhs.

The cost of our pool was approximately 90,000 dhs. The all-inclusive monthly maintenance cost is 150 dhs (since we also pay additional for the same company to maintain the garden too)

We have a pool in the backyard for the last 3 houses, and it is great for living in a hot country like UAE. I highly recommend it, if you could manage.

Let me know if you need more info...


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks - Can you PM me with the company used for the installation & also where you got the free standing pool from.




ccr said:


> I have done both...
> 
> In the past, we had free standing pool in Abu Dhabi.
> 
> ...


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Dozza said:


> Thanks - Can you PM me with the company used for the installation & also where you got the free standing pool from.


We got our 4.5m diameter above ground pool from Carrefour - they installed it too. my hubby has rigged up shadecloth above it and even in Al Ain, the max summer temp is 34C (water coming out of tap is 39C). Tend not to use it mid-oct to beg-april, just too cold for us now we are acclimatised to the UAE!


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

To have an own pool here is not easy. In the summer the water is too hot and in the winter it is too cold if you dont have an chiller/heater. You need also a lot of chemicals to keep the water balanced. Due to sandstorms and the windy conditions, the pool needs cleaning every day and you need to have the proper tools otherwise it is a pain in the ass. Also a lot of water is evaporating in the summer and you have to refill a lot.
Consider all this before you start...!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Kawasutra said:


> To have an own pool here is not easy. In the summer the water is too hot and in the winter it is too cold if you dont have an chiller/heater. You need also a lot of chemicals to keep the water balanced. Due to sandstorms and the windy conditions, the pool needs cleaning every day and you need to have the proper tools otherwise it is a pain in the ass. Also a lot of water is evaporating in the summer and you have to refill a lot.
> Consider all this before you start...!


Yes, if you want to look at from the pessimistic POV... 

For us, it is one of the best things we did. Weekend relax by the pool, midnight swims, BBQ parties... Just pay (peanuts) to have it serviced and not lift a finger. Water test kits available if you want to check the water yourself.


----------

